# Anyone uses R2 for bld?



## mariano.aquino (Jul 28, 2011)

I know M2, and i'm looking for ideas on dealing with corners, other than old pochmann or BH. Any info on R2 or similar?

Note: I already know both old.poch. and bh, but i'm still looking for other options


----------



## cubernya (Jul 28, 2011)

Most people would use M2/R2 or M2/Old pochmann (although some use M2/BH)


----------



## Mnts (Jul 28, 2011)

I know that some people use M2/3OP you should try it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Most people would use *M2/R2* or M2/Old pochmann (although some use M2/BH)



Really?
Apart from Mr. Pochmann himself, who uses R2? (Not asking about r2 on bigger cubes)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sesi Cadmus, for one.


----------



## Micael (Jul 28, 2011)

I use M2/R2. I think Ryosuke Mondo do.

Really, it works seamlessly with M2. Some alg need time to master, but some are very fast (like U' L' U R2 U' L U).


----------



## mariano.aquino (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool, and what algs do you use for R-layer cases?


----------

